
The Science Behind Mona Lisa's Smile - herodotus
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/11/leonardo-da-vinci-mona-lisa-smile/540636/?single_page=true
======
rastogie
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9QabuGqGsE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9QabuGqGsE)

